# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Affiliation with Zoints

## I Robot

The Forum SA is currently exploring using Zoints! To get an idea of what Zoints offers, please take this quick tour.
*What is Zoints?*
Zoints is a forum network and profile system utilized by more than 250 forums, including many of the largest in the world. It provides you with new features such as your own highly customizable personal webpage, photo albums, blog, page to show off your vehicle, means to keep track of friends, and MUCH more. In turn, Zoints is designed to help bring new members who share the same interests as we do to this forum. An example profile of a car forum member can be seen here.
Before I go further, if you don't want to use Zoints, don't worry, you can turn it off by going to your user control panel options page and unchecking the boxes at the very bottom.

*Getting Started*

To link to your profile, follow these easy steps:
*Step 1:*
Go to the Zoints dropdown at the top and click on "My Profile". This will take you to Zoints.

*Step 2:* 
If you already have a Zoints account, login via the link at the top. Otherwise, register an account (it takes seconds).

*Step 3:* 
That's it! You can now play with the most powerful profile system on the net  :Smile: 

*Various Helpful Tours*
How to add a profile picture
How to add someone to your network
How to add a video to your profile
How to setup group permissions
How to add interests to your profile
How to add new blocks to your profile
How to message other members
How to create a custom content block

*Frequently Asked Questions*
*Q.* Do I HAVE to use Zoints? Can't I just turn off the box and links without linking to my profile?
*A.* No, you don't have to use Zoints. To turn it off, go to your user control panel, then edit options. Scroll to the very bottom and uncheck the two boxes under "Zoints Options".

*Q.* Does Zoints have a privacy policy? I'm concerned about them sharing my information.
*A.* Zoints' privacy policy can be read here.

*Q.* If i'm not sure how to do something on Zoints, who should I contact?
*A.* You can submit a support request on Zoints by going here or clicking on the  at the top of your screen at Zoints.

*Q.* How is Zoints different from all those other social networks I already have a profile at?
*A.* Zoints is designed to benefit our forum. For example, they actively work to drive traffic to our forum. By using Zoints, you will help this site gain new members. In addition, Zoints doesn't suffer from many of the problems that plague other social networks.

*Q.* I really don't want anyone except members here to be able to view my profile. Is that possible?
*A.* Yes! Just set your group permissions accordingly.

Feel free to ask questions and posts comments here.

----------


## Dave A

Considering they've just cut off taking on new forums, it seems this was a coup.

----------


## duncan drennan

Are the new tags a result of Zoints, or is that another vBulletin feature?

On the topic of Zoints, what is the benefit for me as a user of this forum?

----------


## Dave A

The Tags system is a Zoints developed feature although I did not have to register with them to use it. It does, however, integrate well with a few other Zoints exclusive features.

The main benefit for individuals is that forums are registered by category. For example, if you are looking for a car forum, there are quite a few. I'm still researching all the finer points.

It looks like a pretty good win/win deal all round. Everyone has a choice as to their level of participation, or the choice not to participate at all. I've been corresponding elsewhere with their top guy and have developed confidence in the organisation. They're really nice people with a great win/win attitude.

I have a sense that this could be the next Digg - if not better.

----------


## Dave A

I've had a closer look at Zoints. From a personal member point of view, right now it looks something like the MySpace concept. Essentially a social network site. However, looking at the discussion behind the scenes they are working on new features and benefits.

But how's this for spinoff. Look at the bottom of the page. Duncan, you're famous already, bud.

----------


## duncan drennan

:Rofl:  

The best was being just after just4parrots.com  :Bananadance:

----------


## Dave A

You were number one this morning. I think each new feed comes in at the top.

Just need more threads with business tags  :Smile:

----------

